# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El negocio del agua en la cuenca del Segura

## ben-amar

Bueno, pues buscando, buscando, he encontrado quien nos dice, con datos, como se comenzo el trasvase, las Has de regadio que habia, las que hay ahora....;
El agua que se otorgaba al trasvase, lo previsto para una fase posterior.....
La proliferacion de regadios, los ilegales, los campos de golf, los pozos ilegales.....
Robos de agua documentados, denuncias, actuacion de la Justicia ante las denuncias.....

Normativa a aplicar en el trasvase, etc.
Completito, completito.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/5560486/El...por-Greenpeace

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.nodo50.org/preramsar/trasvase_tajo.pdf
Otro alegato mas en que se muestra el negocio, la trampa y las contradicciones del trasvase.
Incluidos precios de referencia del agua

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo un video que me he encontrado vicheando por la red en You Tube y dejar claro que no estoy en contra del trasvase, pero si en cotra de los CHORIZOS. :Cool: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJgYTrfNIHg

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## cantarin

Hola Ben Amar

Estoy en proceso de lectura de dicho documento... Por lo que veo es muy completo, tiene muchos datos, muchos mapas y gráficas... parece hecho a conciencia... ya veremos cuando llegue a la patata caliente.

----------


## nando

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí os dejo un video que me he encontrado vicheando por la red en You Tube y dejar claro que no estoy en contra del trasvase, pero si en cotra de los CHORIZOS.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJgYTrfNIHg
> 
> Un saludo a todos


Queda claro el trapicheo del agua despues de ver este video y que me digan que todavia no  se han dado cuenta JA¡¡¡¡ , digo lo mismo fede no estoy en contra pero si del choriceo

----------


## cantarin

Con este video queda claro el choriceo que hay con el agua. Pobres agricultores tradiconales por culpa de unos pocos pagan todos. Cada día estoy mas convencido de Trasvase Si, pero NO ASI.

No puede ser que el agua de todos sea para unos pocos como dice el video. El problema no esta fuera para que llegue el agua, sino dentro de la propia cuenca... Hasta que no se solucionen sus problemas de reparto, de conocimiento del uso del agua, etc no creo que el problema concluya´.

----------


## ben-amar

> Con este video queda claro el choriceo que hay con el agua. Pobres agricultores tradiconales por culpa de unos pocos pagan todos. Cada día estoy mas convencido de Trasvase Si, pero NO ASI.
> 
> No puede ser que el agua de todos sea para unos pocos como dice el video. El problema no esta fuera para que llegue el agua, sino dentro de la propia cuenca... Hasta que no se solucionen sus problemas de reparto, de conocimiento del uso del agua, etc no creo que el problema concluya´.


Este es el verdadero motivo del NO AL TRASVASE. De esa manera todos se sienten estafados.
Cuando realmente se hiciera de una manera justa y proporcionada, la inmensa mayoria (comenzando por mi) no pondria objecion alguna al trasvase.

----------


## jasg555

Yo hace ya muuuucho tiempo que estoy convencido de que atajar el fraude en el ATS es más difícil que el que yo me haga socio del Real Madrid.

 Como el fraude luego los políticos lo legalizan, no hay solución ninguna a una situación tan anómala como rocambolesca e increíble para cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente o medianamente honrada.

 Y como la situación es así, y ellos mismos no hacen absolutamente nada por reconducirla a un escenario sostenible es por lo que mi postura es desde hace mucho tiempo la de NO A LOS TRASVASES.

Cuando la mano y el antebrazo están podridos, lo único que se puede hacer es amputarlo por encima del codo. Y eso es lo que hay que hacer con el ATS, cortarlo lo antes posible. Tanto para Levante como para La Mancha, en donde han hecho un embalse en teoría para ir regulando los 50 Hm3 concedidos, pero que mucho me temo que está esperando una buena ampliación de esa cuota.

----------


## cantarin

> Este es el verdadero motivo del NO AL TRASVASE. De esa manera todos se sienten estafados.
> Cuando realmente se hiciera de una manera justa y proporcionada, la inmensa mayoria (comenzando por mi) no pondria objecion alguna al trasvase.


Que verdad acabas de decir: de manera justa y proporcionada... si todo fuera como debe ser no habría problemas, si no dejaran el Tajo como lo dejan nadie diría nada, e incluso yo creo que los Catalanes y Aragoneses no podrían el grito en el cielo porque tuvieran que llevarse "algo de agua" del Ebro, pero ni locos los 1000 hm3 que hablaban.

Confio en que el sentido común impere, pero como no llegue una persona con las ideas claras y que tenga ganas de meter mano en el asunto no habrá forma de arreglarlo.

un saludo.

----------


## labanda

el informe anterior pero para que se lo pueda bajar la gente

http://www.greenpeace.org/raw/conten...en-la-cuen.pdf

----------


## gomar

Dios !!! Lo que Barreda puede llegar a hacer en las mentes. Escuchad a nuestro gran presidente (min 15 del video), Fuentes Zorita militante del PSOE, pero con el gran defecto de ser Ingeniero de Caminos y expulsado de la Confederación por presiones de Barreda (Licenciado en Historia) a Zapatero (Licenciado en derecho) , presiones aceptadas por este  para poner de Presidenta de la Confederación a una Licenciada en Economicas (de cuyo nombre, afortunadamente ni me acuerdo)

----------


## cantarin

Acabo de leer tus dos últimos mensajes, que van en sintonia. Tu crees que todos nos equivocamos, que todo es maravilloso en la cuenca del segura, y que no hay choriceo como vemos en el video. Yo puedo tener aun fama de decir cosas contra el levante, pero creo que hay compañeros que han contestado en éste hilo que no han dicho ni una sola palabra en ese sentido, y que solo han sentido repugnacia por esos hechos que se ponen en el video y que mucha gente lo sabe, creo que su opinión es todo un signo de que lo que pasa es repugnate e ilegal, y nadie mueve un dedo por evitarlo. 

Nadie pretente hacer ningun daño al levante (Como afirmas en otro hilo sobre el nobel y los trasvases de california), pero tampoco quieren que el levante lo cause. Hay que arreglar las malas artes que se producen con el negocio del agua en el levante y de las cuales en este foro hay videos e informes que así lo indican y buscar formas de cubrir las necesidades "reales", no que el deficit vaya creciendo más y mas a cada nueva medida que se pone como así ha ocurrido.

Por último, dudo que Barreda se el autor intelectual de dichos informes y de dicho video. 

El sentido común es lo que hace falta en este tema, una racionalidad para el uso del agua y seguro que todos estariamos mejor. Para ello hace falta tiempo, voluntad y ganas de que todo mejore, no de seguir enfrentando posturas que no conducen a nada. El agua es de todos y debe llegar a todos, pero no por ello desvestir un santo para vestir otro, como a veces pasa.

salu2

----------


## ben-amar

> Nadie pretente hacer ningun daño al levante ,......., pero tampoco quieren que el levante lo cause. Hay que arreglar las malas artes que se producen con el negocio del agua en el levante y de las cuales en este foro hay videos e informes que así lo indican y buscar formas de cubrir las necesidades "reales", no que el deficit vaya creciendo más y mas a cada nueva medida que se pone como así ha ocurrido.
> 
> ...........
> 
> *El sentido común es lo que hace falta en este tema, una racionalidad para el uso del agua y seguro que todos estariamos mejor.* Para ello hace falta tiempo, voluntad y ganas de que todo mejore, no de seguir enfrentando posturas que no conducen a nada. *El agua es de todos y debe llegar a todos,* pero no por ello desvestir un santo para vestir otro, como a veces pasa.
> 
> salu2


Grandes verdades, amigo Cantarin. no tengo nada mas que añadir, ya lo has dicho tu de forma muy clara.
Un abrazo

----------


## Salut

Tal vez un "licenciado en derecho" sea mejor que un ICCP para decir si algo es legal o no...
Tal vez un "licenciado en historia" sea mejor para destapar los desmanes que se han cometido en la cuenca a lo largo de los años...

A ver si nos entra en la mollera que el sentido común no es monopolio de ningún colegio profesional.


PD: Y el video es de "Línea 900", no de la televisión de castilla-la mancha. Está basado principalmente en denuncias de murcianos, que se han visto afectados por los desmanes y las corruptelas. Incluso hay un presunto asesinato de por medio, y disparos de escopeta a quienes investigan tuberías ilegales. Fíjate tu lo chunga que está la cosa.

Supongo que para tí los de Ecologistas en Acción de Murcia, los de Murcia no se vende, los de ProRío, la Aso. de Defensa del Valle de Ricote, ANSE, etc. son todos maliciosos agentes de Barreda, no?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

